# Amazing interface to search Flickr



## Seb (May 29, 2008)

Ran across this eye-candy for browsing Flickr today:

Tag Galaxy

Just enter a keyword / tag like 'puritan' and then click on the 'planet' and follow directions on screen.


----------

